# 'Driver Shortcut'



## Marlo (Jun 8, 2018)

Looking for an explanation of this feature in the Lyft app. Anybody have any clues?


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

IDK but there is a dictionary spelling app in the App Store lol


----------



## Marlo (Jun 8, 2018)

Lol! Oops!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

By coincidence, I had a pax this morning this morning who is also a Lyft driver. She showed me the driver shortcut and told me when it is on you get more ride requests. I don't know about that, but when you minimize or close the app it leaves an annoying pink shortcut to the driver's app in the top left corner of your screen....exactly where you would access menus.

I guess she saw that as her tip, because no extra ka-ching from her although we had a great ride.


----------



## Marlo (Jun 8, 2018)

Bozo, I've had that annoying pink thing pop up anytime I've accessed Lyft on the web, so I know what you mean. 

That's really tacky that she didn't leave a tip! You would certainly think we could expect that from each other! 

(I actually drive for both apps. Does that make me twice as broke?!)

And I've found the answer to my question....that annoying pink thing IS the shortcut....i.e.: "So,now when you are rolling with both U/L on, and Uber on top, a simple touch of the Lyft button and you are there."

And mea culpa, my apologies, I'm sorry, but I forgot to get the name of the person who posted that. FOUND him/her...Drivincrazy. Thanks!!


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

"That's really tacky that she didn't leave a tip! You would certainly think we could expect that from each other!"

I'm a retired nurse, and there's an old saying in the profession.....nurses eat their young. I sometimes suspect the same of rideshare drivers.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Lyft and Uber both have this available. I have Ubers enabled, not Lyft's. Not new, i believe its in your settings.


----------

